# The Pit...?



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

~ where's the Pit ...? :smt112


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Any where you are when you tick off the better half. You are then in the pit.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

New Jersey.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> ~ where's the Pit ...? :smt112


you can't handle the pit... :buttkick:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

If you find it, close and lock the door after entry.
DONT LET ANYTHING OUT!!! :numbchuck:


:smt1099


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

The center of the peach?


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

In the basement of Burlington Nuclear Labs at NC State University next to the PULSTAR reactor confinement. Many a day spent there by hapless undergrads...

:smt019


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*The Pit!*

Albuquerque...the New Mexico Lobos play basketball there.


----------

